# ToolCat w/ SwingWing



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's is one of my latest projects. Flatbed, Western MVP, and Blower to follow.

Enjoy.
















Jon


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You really think that toolcat will have enough power?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

By power what do you mean? I believe that it will perform just fine. The ratings on the machine do not suggest that it would not be able to handle such pulling or pushing power.

Jon


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

that looks very nice, did you buy the blade, or do you make your own? still use a secondary motor for the plow or is there someway to run it off a pto?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

coral;644058 said:


> that looks very nice, did you buy the blade, or do you make your own? still use a secondary motor for the plow or is there someway to run it off a pto?


I built the entire project myself (extra hands were involved for the heavy lifting). The plows run off the ToolCats hydraulics, no pony motor or electric over hydraulic on this one.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

can't wait to see a vid in the snow!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Soon, very soon little shaver.
ussmileyflag
Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

that thing would be a driveway plowing fool. wesport


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

it looks like it has an amazing turn radius, i cant wait for snow pics, we were working in holland this week, off lake macatawa, monday we got over 8" and yesterday at least 6" more, snow is getting close


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

By power-I meant enough HP to push/pull a significant accumulation. Looks awesome BTW. Time to put that plow of yours into full production Jon.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Superior L & L;644315 said:


> that thing would be a driveway plowing fool. wesport


That's the plan Stan.

Jonpayup


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Boring !!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

RichG53;644463 said:


> Boring !!!!!!!


I am sure it is boring, but here are a couple of pics of the near completed unit.

Enjoy.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Forgot the pics.

Sorry.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's a couple more.

Jon


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

That thing looks awsome !!! If I had that my condo job would have been a breeze. Are all three edged rubber ? I have always wanted a rear plow but the need to spread salt has won that battle every year:crying: Agan that is a cool looking set up !!!
, shaun


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

have you used the toocat with the blower yet? just curious how fast you can run the blower? or do you plan to run with it up? and just move the piles you pull?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

magnatrac;647744 said:


> That thing looks awesome !!! If I had that my condo job would have been a breeze. Are all three edged rubber ? I have always wanted a rear plow but the need to spread salt has won that battle every year:crying: Again that is a cool looking set up !!!
> , shaun


This setup would work great in a condo situation. You can set up a salt spreader to be used in conjunction with a rear plow. All 3 edges are poly.



coral;647773 said:


> have you used the toocat with the blower yet? just curious how fast you can run the blower? or do you plan to run with it up? and just move the piles you pull?


Just got the blower on Friday, and we have yet to get snow to use it in. You can run the blower full throttle, slows travel a little bit, but I believe it will do fine.

I hope to use it all soon. Stay tuned.

Jon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow looks great, please let us kno how it does!:waving: Any snow to push yet?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have seen the rear plows with a spreader ( you know the '' snowguy'' plow) but a 7' never really interested me. I have an 07 f-350 w/a 4'' lift can a swing wing work w/my truck? Are all of the plows custom made? how wide do they run? This has caught my attenton !!! I am probably set for this season as it is already strarted but any info would be greatly appreciated !!! Send me a PM or what ever, thanks !!! ,shaun


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. That would be great for a complex condo site.... 100 some driveways and a integrades private road $$ can you drive a toolcat on the road from site to site? how does it go thru the snow that is not plowed?


----------



## Red Ross (Sep 23, 2006)

Jon where did you find the hims joints for the upper arms on the back blade?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

MIDTOWNPC;647931 said:


> Very nice setup. That would be great for a complex condo site.... 100 some driveways and a integrades private road $$ can you drive a toolcat on the road from site to site? how does it go thru the snow that is not plowed?


The ToolCat has a "Road Package" so it can legally drive down the road. It has a top speed of 20 mph, but I will soon do some mods to the pumps, change to truck tires and push her to 25mph. It drives like a vehicle drives through snow, it weighs 5500lbs stock, add the blower and rear plow, and its probably 7500lbs.



Red Ross;647953 said:


> Jon where did you find the hims joints for the upper arms on the back blade?


Those are not himes, just nuts and bolts welded into tube steel and c channel bracket.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

tls22;647838 said:


> Wow looks great, please let us kno how it does!:waving: Any snow to push yet?


No snow yet.



magnatrac;647866 said:


> I have seen the rear plows with a spreader ( you know the '' snowguy'' plow) but a 7' never really interested me. I have an 07 f-350 w/a 4'' lift can a swing wing work w/my truck? Are all of the plows custom made? how wide do they run? This has caught my attenton !!! I am probably set for this season as it is already strarted but any info would be greatly appreciated !!! Send me a PM or what ever, thanks !!! ,shaun


I believe they can be made to fit each application. Your truck is a perfect candidate. PM sent.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

looks great like always my only question is the toolcat enough of a vehicle to pull the plow.. i do understand with the blower throwing the path infront out of ur way but the build up on the outter sides of the wings make me question how affective its gonna be. still cool lil project .. cant wait to see vids..

payton


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

payton;648051 said:


> looks great like always my only question is the toolcat enough of a vehicle to pull the plow.. i do understand with the blower throwing the path infront out of ur way but the build up on the outter sides of the wings make me question how affective its gonna be. still cool lil project .. cant wait to see vids..
> 
> payton


I believe we will wait and see. I will be changing the tires to aid in any traction issues. Again, we will see.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats pretty quick. Nice work as always!


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

wow thats a great setup, cant wait to see the MVP on the toolcat. GL with plowin.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a very nice set-up! We run a Toolcat with the Blizzard 810 on it and it does great! As far as power is concerned the thing is a beast it's a 56 HP Diesel that so far has handled everything we've thrown at it. Maybe we'll see you in GR this winter when we're toolcatin' down the road.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

bossplwr09;648736 said:


> Maybe we'll see you in GR this winter when we're toolcatin' down the road.


We'll be looking for fellow ToolCater's.

Jon


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice as always...you set up some fine equipment:salute:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

bossplowguy;651641 said:


> Very nice as always...you set up some fine equipment:salute:


Well Thank You.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just found your youtube videos today, then saw the thread on here now. That thing looks awesome! Are you going to leave the machine at a certian place or just drive it around to a bunch of sites?


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow once again you have made something cool into something flippin awesome. That thing is bad....


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice work Jon! i dont care what everyone say you have some skill. haha nice work man i am going to have to stop by and see that thing!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

deere615;652729 said:


> I just found your youtube videos today, then saw the thread on here now. That thing looks awesome! Are you going to leave the machine at a certian place or just drive it around to a bunch of sites?


It will drive a full route all night. I have it pretty busy in one area.



Jake23rc;652772 said:


> Wow once again you have made something cool into something flippin awesome. That thing is bad....


I appreciate it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jon Geer;653005 said:


> It will drive a full route all night. I have it pretty busy in one area.


Thats cool, will you drive it or are you still driving the pickup


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

deere615;653715 said:


> Thats cool, will you drive it or are you still driving the pickup


I will drive my 2008 2500HD. One of my employees will drive the ToolCat.

Jon


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you figure out how to push it to 25 yet?.! We're still playing around with it, but that extra 5 mph would make a huge difference. Thanks.


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey Jon would you mind tellin what you got the toolcat for, how much the blower cost, and what a blade costs for that?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

occ3377;658410 said:


> hey Jon would you mind tellin what you got the toolcat for, how much the blower cost, and what a blade costs for that?


I got the ToolCat to plow snow. The rest is All confidential. Bobcat has the price on the blower if you need it. Western has the cost on the blade, but I will not divulge my prices. Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't care what anybody else says, that thing will work. No doubt about it.

Now make me one of your swing wings for my frontier. lol

J.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Peterbilt;659165 said:


> I don't care what anybody else says, that thing will work. No doubt about it.
> 
> Now make me one of your swing wings for my frontier. lol
> 
> J.


Leave it with me for a couple weeks and I'll get it done.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait! the swing wing is through western? How come its not on their website?


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats sweet, I miss plowing in a toolcat. :crying:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

lawnproslawncar;725741 said:


> Wait! the swing wing is through western? How come its not on their website?


Thanks for the insult !:crying:

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

And now I'm confused!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought they were made by Eblings or somthing?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

lawnproslawncar;726402 said:


> I thought they were made by Eblings or somthing?


I am confused. What TELL are you taking about???

JON


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The Swing Wing.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

lawnproslawncar;727294 said:


> The Swing Wing.


I built the SwingWing on the ToolCat. I builld SwingWings. The SwingWing plow is mine as well as a couple other collective individuals. I manufactured the SwingWing on the ToolCat, not Western, not Ebling, no one else but little old me. A couple parts were purchased from the vendors, other than that ALL me.

Jon


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, lol ok. I guess I never caught that in any posts, my bad


----------

